# full list of red foot's food



## noodles534ua (Sep 15, 2010)

can any1 give me some kinda menu 4 a red footed tortoise I havn't goten my tortoise yet but I would like 2 stock up now and it would be nice 2 be able ta get all kinds of food 4 it


----------



## terryo (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a list of foods starting with the highest in calcium content that I was told to feed my cherry Head when I got him three years ago. I am feeding this to my new hatchling now as well. I mix these up and feed every day for two days, then one day fruit, then 2 days greens...etc. 
grape leaves, hibiscus leaves and flowers, dandelion leaves and flowers, curley endive, escarole, and turnip greens. I have a few grape vines, and hibiscus trees, but the rest you can get in the grocery store. Rose of Sharon is also a hibiscus tree. If you need any seeds, I can send you some in the Fall.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 15, 2010)

Since most of the best foods for Red-foots are fresh, stocking up won't help much. Also, most of us have our own diet plans. You can find one I wrote here- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/red-foots/red-foot-care

In general, most of us offer mostly greens, some fruit, and less meat. For example- daily greens, fruit a couple times a week or so, and meat once in a while. Many offer Mazuri pelleted food (or ZooMed Natural Forest Tortoise) as part of the diet. 

There are a lot of things you can offer in each category, like some of the examples TerryO offered, and a longer list on the link I posted.


----------

